# my attempt at rainbowww



## deven.marie (Nov 21, 2008)

okay so, this is my first try. go easy on me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Face:
Smashbox foundation primer
Smashbox full coverage camera-ready foundation - M3-4
Sue Devitt triple c-weed pressed powder - nullarbor plain
MAC blush - blunt
MAC beauty powder blush - true romantic
MAC beauty powder - pearl sunshine

Eyes:
TooFaced eyeshadow insurance
NYX eyeshadow pencil - milk
Urban Decay eyesadow - yayo
MAC eyeshadows - canary yellow, chrome yellow, orange, parfait amour, bitter, aquadisiac, electric eel, deep truth
Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner - zero
MAC Zoomlash mascara
Ardell falsies

Lips: 
Urban Decay 24/7 lipliner - wicked
Smashbox lipstick - smashing shine













and me being a dork:


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 21, 2008)

ooo that looks so pretty! I really like the lip color


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 21, 2008)

i love it!!! its not your usual rainbow look people do!! looks good on ya


----------



## PinkPearl (Nov 21, 2008)

this is gorgeous!!!! i really like it!
oh, and i like how voluminuos your hair looks lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 21, 2008)

This is HOT! Love it !


----------



## candycane80 (Nov 21, 2008)

So so pretty great use of colors!


----------



## ShauntyXD (Nov 21, 2008)

i love the placement of the colours, nice job!


----------



## mochajavalatte (Nov 21, 2008)

Deven that looks INCREDIBLE!! NICE job


----------



## crissy22 (Nov 21, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## jdechant (Nov 21, 2008)

So pretty!! I love this..


----------



## abcgirl18 (Nov 21, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## Kalie (Nov 21, 2008)

You are insanely pretty, and so is this look!


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 21, 2008)

Best rainbow look I've ever seen...it's practically neon! Very cool. p.s. I would have loved to see a closed-eye shot..


----------



## ssmith31106 (Nov 21, 2008)

OMG...soooooooo hot!


----------



## Smokin' Jo (Nov 21, 2008)

You are lookin' fierce!!


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Nov 21, 2008)

Great look! : )


----------



## JollieJanice (Nov 21, 2008)

You did a good job on your attempt. Its really pretty.


----------



## deven.marie (Nov 21, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 21, 2008)

You're so pretty! I normally don't like rainbow eye looks but yours is really pretty and wearable.

Hella from the Bay! Woop. Haha.


----------



## KatRosier (Nov 21, 2008)

Hot Hot! My next party look for sure. You should totally do a tutorial, oh and a hair tut too!


----------



## User67 (Nov 21, 2008)

Beautiful rainbow!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Nov 21, 2008)

youre too pretty!!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 21, 2008)

Gorgeous


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Nov 21, 2008)

absolutely GORGEOUS!!! 
those colors look sooooo pretty on you!
tut?...please!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 21, 2008)

Looks fantastic! And love your hair!


----------



## MAC_over_Boys (Nov 21, 2008)

Love It. You Look Great!


----------



## rosasola1 (Nov 21, 2008)

wow looks beautiful! The orange tone on your lid really makes your eye color pop. gorgeous!


----------



## kathweezy (Nov 21, 2008)

omg this looks is amazing you gotta do a tut for this!


----------



## sharkbytes (Nov 21, 2008)

So pretty!  It's like a tropical rainbow!  Great job, it looks fantastic.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 21, 2008)

wow really really pretty.. i like it


----------



## deven.marie (Nov 21, 2008)

thanks again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




annnd, maybe i will do a tut? 
seems like a lot of work!


----------



## Hilly (Nov 21, 2008)

i love this!!


----------



## olddcassettes (Nov 22, 2008)

hot look


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Nov 22, 2008)

u r gorgeous girl! great job!


----------



## ladyx (Nov 22, 2008)

Well done! i like the colors!


----------



## Humeira (Nov 22, 2008)

wow thats sooooooooo pretty ..u r gorgeous !!


----------



## AliVix1 (Nov 22, 2008)

i like it!!


----------



## K_ashanti (Nov 23, 2008)

very pretty its a darn good first attempt


----------



## civicbabe627 (Nov 23, 2008)

That's hot! You are just too gorgeous!


----------



## Penn (Nov 23, 2008)

you are so friggin gorgeous! and i think you did a great job! love your eyes


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 23, 2008)

OMG, you are a _doll_!

And you did an amazing job on that e/s! Holy crap. lol. I hope someday I can be that good! I hope you can do a tut on this!


----------



## ecberger (Nov 23, 2008)

Amazing


----------



## cocolicouss (Nov 23, 2008)

i love this love all the colors


----------



## deven.marie (Nov 24, 2008)

thanks again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Penn* 

 
_you are so friggin gorgeous! and i think you did a great job! love your eyes_

 
The dog on your avatar looks just like my little baby


----------



## rbella (Nov 24, 2008)

You are amazingly beautiful!


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 24, 2008)

This looks awesome and not the usual rainbow eye at all!


----------



## ab5inth7 (Nov 24, 2008)

this look is fantastic .. :O


----------



## urbanD0LL (Mar 1, 2009)

wow that looks too beautiful on you , you look like a Barbie


----------



## LilSphinx (Mar 1, 2009)

Great job, very beautiful!


----------



## TamiChoi (Mar 1, 2009)

love the eye makeup!


----------



## jen77 (Mar 1, 2009)

Pretty! Love it!


----------



## jacquelinda (Mar 2, 2009)

honestly i was expecting a typical red to purple e/s but this look is definitely inspiring, great work and i like how all the colours pop  individually.


----------



## Arshia (Mar 2, 2009)

amazing! i usually dont like "rainbow eyes" but u made it look soo frekin hot!! btw u are gorgeous!


----------



## ktinagapay (Mar 3, 2009)

okay you are too hott for specktra! 

im from norcal too!


----------



## KellyMcDMAC (Mar 3, 2009)

I love the purple in the crease!


----------



## AliVix1 (Mar 3, 2009)

it looks awesome!! great job!!


----------



## jjjenko (Mar 3, 2009)

you did an amazing job!!!


----------



## deven.marie (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jacquelinda* 

 
_honestly i was expecting a typical red to purple e/s but this look is definitely inspiring, great work and i like how all the colours pop individually._

 
thanks so much! I was trying to go for something different since there's so many "rainbow" looks floating around! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arshia* 

 
_amazing! i usually dont like "rainbow eyes" but u made it look soo frekin hot!! btw u are gorgeous!_

 
thanks hun!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ktinagapay* 

 
_okay you are too hott for specktra! 

im from norcal too!_

 
woop woop!


----------



## tracyann91 (Mar 4, 2009)

A tutorial would be great - I'd love to try this look!!!  You look AMAZING!!!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Mar 5, 2009)

Can I say I love your eyes, amazing! And your hair looks so full and luscious! You are just a gorgeous girl! Everything about this FOTD is working for you!


----------



## timarose (Jun 1, 2009)

i like it!!! wrk it gurl!


----------



## bambibrneyes (Jun 5, 2009)

very pretty


----------



## Soleil185 (Jun 5, 2009)

Melanin Friendly! Yaaaay!

Now I'm gonna need either a Tut pronto or you arriving at my house to put it on my face.


----------



## MamaLaura (Jun 6, 2009)

Love it


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 6, 2009)

love it!!! looks perfect on you! i've always wanted to try a rainbow look but never get around to it! maybe i should now i am inspired by yours!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Jun 6, 2009)

This is soft and very pretty!


----------



## Morena.Doll (Jun 6, 2009)

Love it! And you are GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Caderas (Jun 6, 2009)

i absolutely love this!  the rainbow look is really great against your skintone, woot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and may i say, the yellow hoodie goes great too!


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 6, 2009)

Gorgeous,all the colors go together so nicely x


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 6, 2009)

you are so amazingly talented, it's ridiculous. i mean that in the best possible way. i love this look on u! brilliant!!


----------



## cazgh (Sep 8, 2009)

You are so hot!!


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 8, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 9, 2009)

it looks very pretty on you. good job! and I love your sweatshirt by the way. Lime green is my favorite color


----------



## TigerLily0686 (Sep 9, 2009)

i love it you are so beautiful!!!! your eyebrows are amazing too . what do you use to fill them in??


----------



## Zoffe (Sep 9, 2009)

Very, very pretty!


----------



## deven.marie (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TigerLily0686* 

 
_i love it you are so beautiful!!!! your eyebrows are amazing too . what do you use to fill them in??_

 

thanks! i use NYX black eyeshadow with a small angled brush


----------



## Tahti (Sep 9, 2009)

Great job, this look is hot! I love your lip colour ^_^


----------

